# Macbook unibody en écran noir + 3 bip



## aquap (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous 
Mon premier message pour parler d'un problème avec mon nouveau (et premier) macbook alu.

Ce soir, mon macbook tout neuf de mardi (acheté à la FNAC), s'est figé. 
J'ai donc décidé de l'éteindre pour ensuite le redémarrer. 
Mais voilà que depuis il reste sur un écran noir ET une série de Bip, 3  en tout et puis ça recommence, une autre série de 3 et ainsi de suite... Cela sonne très fort, je préfère donc arrêter la machine. 

Je précise qu'il y a en plus dans le lecteur le DVD d'installation de mac os X. Il reste coincé dedans et impossible de l'extraire du lecteur.  

Je me demande donc ce qu'il se passe et si le problème ne viendrait pas de la RAM ? 
Que dois je faire ? 
Le mac ne répond à aucune commande, le clavier ne répond pas, la touche Maj est inactive, tout comme le rétro éclairage...

C'est mon premier Mac et je dois avouer que je suis un peu perdu avec tout ça...
Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2008)

Quand il y a 3 bips c'est dans 80 % un problème de ram, dans 20 % un problème de carte mère  donc retourne le faire échanger a la fnac sauf si entre temps tu a ajouter de la ram


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Décembre 2008)

Pareil : ça sent le problème de RAM...
Pas mal de remarques au sujet de ce modèle MacBook(Al) sur les forum américains : as-tu changé la RAM ? Si oui, quelle marque ?


----------



## aquap (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour 
Merci pour vos réponses.
La Ram est d'origine sur la machine.
Je pense donc retourner à la FNAC avec la machine. 

Mon disque dur dispose déjà de données perso, lors d'un échange comment protéger ces données ?


----------



## schwebb (13 Décembre 2008)

Je sais que les Apple Resller proposent une sauvegarde de tout le dd (pour environ 90 , je crois), mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour la Fnac.


----------



## surfman06 (13 Décembre 2008)

Pour sauvegarder tes données, t'as plusieurs solutions, si tu possèdes un disque dur externe , tu le branches et tu transferts  tes données dessus ou tu l'utilises pour time machine.
Vas dans préférences systèmes et t'actives Time Machine, c'est très simple, tu lui indiques ton disque dur externe comme solution de sauvegarde et voilà, lui il fait le reste, la première fois ça risque d'être un peu long, mais c'est génial comme procédé, perso je l'ai utilisé lors du changement de mon disque dur, j'ai récupéré toute mes infos, j'ai changé le disque et j'ai lancé l a restauration du point de sauvegarde et roulez jeunesse. 
Autre solution en fonction du volume de données, passe par  Sugar Sync Manager ou autre soft, 
t'achètes des gigas octets pour sauvegarder tes données sur un serveur quelque part sur internet, vas voir sur macgé, il en parle récemment t'as 2 gigas gratuit sinon tu paies pour plus,
il en existe une ribambelle.
T'as des milliers de solutions pour sauvegarder tes données, c'est en fonction de ta manière de travailler, si t'as besoin d'une solution mobile => internet, bacup perso => Time machine ou hdd 
externe bref.
Le mieux est d'avoir plusieurs sauvegardes, on n'est jamais assez prudent


----------



## aquap (14 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir 

Merci pour vos réponses. 
Pour Time-machine, je comptais bien l'utiliser, je n'avais pas encore terminé de tout transférer dans le macbook.

Par contre, je ne peux pas utiliser ce macbook (donc pas de serveur sur le web, time machine ou autre logiciels), il reste figé en écran noir avec ces bips stridents et son dvd de mac OS X dedans...

En fait je ne cherche pas à récupérer mes données sur le disque du mac mais simplement à les supprimer de ce disque, car je vais demander un échange standard. 

Je ne souhaite pas rendre à la FNAC une machine avec des données personnelles et professionnelles sur le disque dur...

Avec un soft type transmac ou macdrive c'est possible selon vous ? j'ai un PC qui traine...


----------



## surfman06 (14 Décembre 2008)

Seul solution, démontez le disque, le mettre dans un boîtier et passe par ton pc pour le formater.
Même s'il n'est pas formaté en partition mac, tu t'en fous, il n'auras pas tes données perso et pro.`
Un boîtier coûte 20 max, pour le démontage rien d'exceptionnel, 2 tournevis, tu le fais en 20 min chrono, même si tu n'as jamais touché un tournevis de ta vie.

@+,


----------



## aquap (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir 

@surfman06
J'ai procédé de cette façon pour accéder au disque et supprimer mes données perso...
Merci de ton aide ainsi qu'aux autres personnes de ce fil.

Je suis donc passé à la Fnac ce midi pour faire l'échange standard... 
Je vous écris donc de mon nouveau - nouveau Macbook alu. 
Impossible de savoir par contre le problème de la machine, RAM ou carte mère, le mystère reste entier...


----------

